# Bright Colored Clothing



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

lol
just get what you like, if you want everybody to see you ride naked.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Zee,

As long as you aren't wearing white (bad choice all the way around) you should be fine. I tend to wear brighter colors myself, but that is because I like to photo slut and it helps make the pictures pop. Darker colors, browns, blacks, etc still stand out enough in a rescue situation. If you should be so lucky to end up on top of a burial. 

There are a few things I would consider more important. A beacon which I know you have. Probe and shovel. An Avalung can be a very handy thing. It buys you time if you remember to use it. An ABS bag can keep you from getting buried in the first place. An article of clothing with a RECCO reflector can help search and rescue get to your position should you need S&R after an accident. Not very good for recovering a buried person but it makes a lot of the secondary stuff more efficient. 

None of this stuff is an excuse for not making sound decisions. Any time you go for a ride in a slide it's a crapshoot if you are even going to survive for someone to rescue you. Ending up in a wheelchair for life with brain damage is a very real outcome too.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Maybe I want to more picture whoring too lol. I completely blend in with the trees.

I do have an Avalung backpack, shovel and probe... and the AST course this week.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

black is rock colour

red will get you harrassed by people who think you work on the mountain

the rest of the spectrum (aside from white) is their for your choosing


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

My next outfit will be bright orange.


----------

